# Pittsy's Official DW Valetpro Black to the Future Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Valetpro Black to the Future Review*

Another week another review, this time its something i am hoping will solve a long standing problem for me.

1st up i would like to say a big thanks to James from Remyroc for the sample of Valetpro Black to the Future to try.

As mentioned above i have been looking for a decent trim dressing to get the acres of trim on Mrs P's Cooper looking good, no matter what i try i always seem to struggle getting them looking ..... well black to be honest.

With all this in mind she was at work this morning so i had to give it a test run on my X Trail 

*The Product:*

Valetpro Black to the Future comes in a 250ml tub like a wax, the labeling is all there in the understated Valetpro style and all the relevant information is there so all good.

The actual trim dressing comes in the form of a light blue cream which is more like a face cream that the Mrs P might use to keep herself looking young

Smell wise i cannot place it but it does not smell horrible, in fact fairly nice:thumb:

Valetpro say:

*Valet Pro Black to the Future turns back time on old and faded plastics, offering a deep, black, lustrous "as new" finish to trim and tyres.

It also prevents new plastics from fading. You'll find this product easy to apply thanks to its gel formulation. No need to hit 88 miles per hour, this trim restorer will work its magic right in front of your very eyes.

Revives and restores ageing trim
Gives trim a natural sheen, not high gloss 
Provides protective waterproof barrier
Can be used on any colour and multiple types of trim
Will not damage paintwork - simply buffs off
Also excellent for vinyl roof hoods
Leaves a Hyper Beading Finish
Apply using a soft foam applicator pad. Spread evenly and allow to cure. On plastics leave for 5 to 10 minutes then buff thoroughly to remove any residue that hasn't been absorbed by the plastic. Repeat applications as often as required.*

*The Method:*

As i said i wanted to use this on Mrs P's Cooper but as she was at work my X Trail would have to do.

The car was given a good clean up including snow and a 2 bucket wash so was looking pretty good



Now although the Nissan trims are pretty well behaved and take trim dressing well the car has been a bit neglected over the last couple of months so they needed a lift.



I started doing the bottom of the door mouldings and the side step pads, these were cleaned with a 10% IPA mixture to get them really spotless (I was amazed at the amount of dirt the IPA picked off the trims even though the car had just been cleaned)



Application could then begin....

Using a foam applicator pad a small amount was spread thinly onto the trim and worked in, the dressing seemed to melt into the trim leaving no white residue even though it looked like it was over applied due to the creamy nature of the dressing.

The area was masked off to show the following 50/50 shot



As you can see it made a real difference to the trim leaving a lovely satin finish which looked really smart (maybe a little too shiny for my liking).

This was then left for 10 mins before buffing off:thumb:



A 2nd coat was then added and went on just as well as the 1st and really darkened the finish whilst not increasing the gloss which i thought looked really good:thumb:

Another 10 mins and the dressing was buffed off, the finish was really good as you can see...



And it beaded well:thumb:



So it works on trims but how is it on tyres?

We all look for a good long lasting tyre dressing so why not make if Valetpros offering...



The tyres were cleaned using a 5-1 APC mix so were fairly clean, using another foam applicator the dressing was applied to the tyre walls.

Application was really easy and 2 swipes seemed to manage to do an entire tyre which is very good and any white/blue residue quickly soaked into the tyre leaving a nice sharp finish:thumb:

This was then buffed 10mins later.



I was happy enough with the finish so didnt apply another coat.

Went out shopping about 2 hours after application and i am pleased to report no tyre sling

So Valetpro Black to the Future is pretty versatile:thumb:

*Price:*

£9.99 for a 250ml tub and is available from here:

http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk/valetpro-black-to-the-future---tyre-and-trim-dressing-250ml-357-p.asp

As well as other Valetpro dealers.

Thinking about value this would seem to me to be pretty good value for a versatile product and i only used a small amount for 4 tyres and a load of trim:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:
*
As long as it lasts well over the next few weeks yes it will be staying in my detailing bag. Now you might find a better trim dressing and you may find a superior tyre dressing but to have both in one handy pot has got to be a worthy addition to the arsenal.:thumb:

*Conclusion:
*
Valetpro Black to the Future apart from having a cool name that Doc Brown would be proud of is a really effective tyre and trim dressing...

Its well priced and leaves a lovely satin finish which isn't too glossy but still looks good.

If you are looking for that OEM finish this might not be the one for you but if you are looking for a versatile dressing that does everything well, is easy to use and seems to be good value give it a whirl.

*Thanks for reading:thumb:*


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

The smell is Blueberry - and is used in Beading Marvellous and Matte Sealant by ValetPro :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Blackroc said:


> The smell is Blueberry - and is used in Beading Marvellous and Matte Sealant by ValetPro :thumb:


Ahhhh i thought i recognised it, we were all sniffing the tub trying to figure it out


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Valetpro Black to the Future Review Part II*

Now as i alluded to in the 1st part of the thread i have been looking for an effective trim dressing for Mrs P's Mini. As some of you Mini owners might know the plastic trims are a real bugger to get right so i am hoping that Black to the Future might be the answer.

*The Method:*

Mrs P's car was in its usual state of cleanliness so a good bath was required this left it looking ***** and span again but the trims...... well make up your own mind



The trims around the wheel arches and side skirts were prepped using a diluted IPA spray to remove any previous dressings and any other grease etc that might have lingered on them.



The 1st coat of Black to the Future was then applied thinly to the trims using a applicator sponge, this went on really easily and the plastics seemed to soak up the dressing alot quicker than the previous test.



You can see by the 50/50 shot that the darkening was pretty stark and was looking really glossy and smooth, this continued around the entire car leaving a lovely glossy finish.

This was then left on the trims for 10 mins before buffing off and i will say that in a couple of bits i went onto the paint and it came off really easily:thumb:

I then went round and did another coat over all the trims and the finish was further improved.



I have got to say that the trims have never looked so good and i was impressed with the finish it left

The tyres were also dressed using Black to the Future and came up well.

*Conclusion Part II:*

Valetpro Black to the future seems to do a really good job on some of the trickiest trim i have seen, the finish is really dark and glossy and a definite improvement.

Obviously i will have to see how well its lasts but i am hoping it wont just fall off at the 1st sight of rain but initial impressions are good:thumb:

*Thanks for reading again*


----------

